# Seeking any Miami locals, wholesalers, businesses



## CHU (Jul 20, 2013)

Good day everyone in the T-shirt world: 

Im posting this thread with the means of finding local miami t-shirt enthusiasts like myself. I have launched my brand here in miami, so far I have only given out shirts that I made myself to friends and wear them myself. Soon I'm planning to make my first order either by getting them professionally screened or heat pressed. I still don't know which to choose.

Im also looking for any local silk screen business, local shirt wholesaler, local heat press business, Any local ideas, comments, critiques.

I stress a lot on the local part because my brand name itself is LOCAL Thread-House, Miami, but I am open to everyone's ideas and welcome their comments too.


----------

